# Broadband at home??



## Galway62 (10 Nov 2010)

Hi all an want to get a good reliable broadband connection at home for my pc so i have a wi-fi house so all can play xbox an nintendo an use my pc at the same time....any ideas an i dont want UPC an i have Irish Broadband but its very slow...thanks all.


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Nov 2010)

You need a Mi-Fi unit :>

[broken link removed]


----------



## ripsaw (10 Nov 2010)

Wouldn't recommend mobile broadband for gaming- You will have issues with consistent speeds.
Magnet are probably best if you want something special - check out Bolt- you will need a landline for it though.
If you want to avoid a landline- best to go for fixed wireless rather than Mobile broadband. Metro Home 8mbs is reasonable and has free connection.


----------



## Locke (10 Nov 2010)

Steer clear of Mobile Broadband for gaming. 

I had 3 mobile broadband dongle hooked to laptop and then the Xbox running off the connection on the laptop. Disaster. And I'd imagine their WiFi isn't much better.

Used Magnet when i lived in Donabate, excellent service.

Use Eircom where I am now and never have any problems.


----------



## SparkRite (10 Nov 2010)

Locke said:


> Use Eircom where I am now and never have any problems.



+1
At the end of the day I find it hard to beat good old Eircom for reliability.


----------

